# MECA 3X Rock-it at Chase Park 3 with Shinjohn's famous BBQ, July 15, 2017



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

This has been a great success the last couple of years, so due to popular demand, we will be having "Rock-it at Chase Park 3"

*Where:*
Chase Park
Girard and Dailey Road
Moffett Field, CA 94035

*When:*
Saturday, July 15 2017 - 9:30am - ?

*Stuff to bring:*
Yourself
Your significant other / friends / kids
Your vehicle with or without anything setup/tuned
Favorite Music on disc(s)

*Food:*
Shinjohn will be BBQing again this year! As an incentive for competitors, lunch is included with the entry fee. 

*MECA 3X SQL and Show and Shine formats available:*

For those coming just to hang out, if you are interested in wetting your feet in competition, we encourage you to do so. But I think folks will find that those that compete have quite a bit in common with those that just come and hang out. My first NorCal GTG five years ago was what got me hooked. 










*Pics of the venue:*

As the title suggests, we'd like to also make this a summer BBQ, so what's a BBQ without a BBQ pit. Fortunately, the venue is perfect for that. Here's a quick pic.










Here's a map. http://www.nasa.gov/centers/ames/pdf/655435main_arctek_ames_map.pdf

FB invite here: http://tinyurl.com/MECARockit3

*So who's in?*


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

As a savory reminder, here's what it looked like at the inaugural year we hosted this event. Looking forward to tasting what grillmaster Shinjohn has in store for us this year. 










Chicken grilling



















The grilling station complete with power and running water.


















































































If anything, looking forward to again people chowing down, hanging out, and listening to some of the best cars in the west coast!


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

this was a great party last year! wish I could make it but i'll be working..have fun!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Lycancatt said:


> this was a great party last year! wish I could make it but i'll be working..have fun!



Thanks Mike.


----------



## chucko58 (Feb 7, 2015)

Pencil me in!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

chucko58 said:


> Pencil me in!



Going to compete this year Chuck?


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Who is this Shin John character? Does he even know how to cook? 

What do you guys want to eat this year? Taking requests if you have them.


----------



## chucko58 (Feb 7, 2015)

papasin said:


> Going to compete this year Chuck?


With a $100 head unit and 3 pairs of cheap coaxials? I don't think so.


----------



## bassfreak85 (Jul 26, 2009)

not trying to be rude but what on earth is that food yall cooked. 
Im a cajun from louisiana so i don't know whats going on. lol


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm up for links.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Some directions for next Saturday, July 15 in case you didn't make it last couple of years...

Directions:
From 85, 101 N or S, exit on Moffett Blvd.
Regardless of coming from N or S bound 101, make a right on Moffett Blvd.
_Head to the gate straight ahead and show your driver’s license. If asked, let them know you are headed to Chase Park (if they request a point of contact, feel free to give them my name and can call my cell if necessary)_
After going past the gate, go straight on Clark Road, where you should see the space shuttle straight ahead
Make a right at the space shuttle onto Wescoat Road
Turn right on McCord Avenue
Keep going straight on McCord and will turn into Dailey Road
You should see Chase Park straight ahead on the left hand side

To facilitate both the GTG and the competition portion, largely, to enable judges to get to the cars more easily, I’d like to request that folks park in the areas indicated on the map below. Namely:

If competing Show & Shine, please park in the first lot as marked on the map
If competing MECA SQL, please park in the middle portion (will be near the tent)
If spectating, please park in the marked area on the map

See two maps below for specifics.



















If competing both S&S and SQ, you can park in the S&S lot and someone will either direct the SQ judge(s) there or if the S&S judging is finished before SQ, you could be directed to relocate your vehicle to the SQ section.

With the 3 judge format on the MECA SQ portion on a 3X event, it is very important for the SQ competitors to please be there at 9:30am sharp so judging can begin promptly. If competing only S&S, 10am arrival is acceptable.

Thanks, and looking forward to see everyone next Saturday!


----------



## chucko58 (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm pretty sure the Ellis gate will be open Saturday too. I'll double check tomorrow.


----------



## chucko58 (Feb 7, 2015)

shinjohn said:


> What do you guys want to eat this year? Taking requests if you have them.


Just about anything you want to BBQ. Yum.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

bassfreak85 said:


> not trying to be rude but what on earth is that food yall cooked.
> Im a cajun from louisiana so i don't know whats going on. lol











Uh... boneless chicken thighs with teriyaki marinade










sliced Santa Maria-style tri-tip










hot links (sausage)










fried rice (not prepared me )

It'll be a good time this weekend. Weather should be mid 80s, some great cars to listen to, and good chow/drink to boot.

I'm thinking maybe smoked brisket this time.... Gotta do the chicken (by popular request) as well as sausages/hot links (people's choice) and probably one other dish; I'll see what looks good when I go shopping.

Lookin' forward to it!


----------



## jhunter936 (Aug 1, 2008)

Sign me up, too!

Jeff


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

jhunter936 said:


> Sign me up, too!
> 
> Jeff


Awesome! Jeff, sent you an email.


----------

